# ВНИМАНИЕ: 100% Пофиксены все livecd-tools и их прибамбасы

## amax

Это будет интересно как минимум тем людям которые делают Live CD или же

 любят чтобы компьютер сам красиво определял оборудование при старте.

Итак, было пофиксено:

 app-misc/livecd-tools

 sys-apps/hwsetup

 sys-apps/hwdata-gentoo

 x11-misc/mkxf86config

теперь, эта гадость, отлично работает с последней версией Xorg (модулярной),

 а так же на ура детектит и поддерживает драйвера nvidia и fglrx

исправлены xorg.conf.in, база карт, стартап скрипты и мелкие ошибки в коде.

 убрана дурацкая анимация с вращающейся палкой и бегущим прогрессом. теперь скромно и со вкусом без пижонства.

ТЕПЕРЬ ЭТО РАБОТАЕТ!

 Брать ебилды ТУТ: https://fantoo.ru/svn

 О том как подключить новый оверлей целиком читать ТУТ: http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_Setup_Overlays

Жду отзывов о работоспособности данного комплекта утилит!

----------

## amax

и вот вам ответ наших любимых идиотов-майнтейнеров в нашей gentoo комунити

читайте, рыдайте... людям положили всё на блюдечке, а они ещё и нос воротят, да и ещё принуждают всю работу сделать вообще за них.

примечание - ни одна из существующих тулзов в дефолте НЕ работает и сама по себе не нужна. т.е. это комплексное решение. каждая обязана работать ВМЕСТЕ друг с другом. и это задача livecd team

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114561

----------

## amax

объясните там (в баге) тупому майнтейнеру что хранить НАСТРОЙКИ нужно не в сервисе внутри файла /etc/init.d/autoconfig  а в /etc/conf.d/autoconfig !!!

и что без остальных фиксов - его autoconfig-tools - НИКОМУ НЕ НУЖЕН! ибо оно тривиально не будет работать...

ибо ситуация как всегда: гентушники ОБОСРАМШИСЬ закрыли баг и глаза на баг, и потом всемспасибовсесвободны. всё.

вот такой у нас livecd team..

P.S. может майнтейнер и не тупой, но имхо как то уж очень стрёмненько всё это суппортится.

----------

## sa10

 *amax wrote:*   

> гентушники ОБОСРАМШИСЬ 

 

Откровенненько...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Это ты съел чего-то...

http://medmedia.ru/gastroenterology/2800007/a3812444

 :Shocked: 

----------

## lend

 *amax wrote:*   

> объясните там (в баге) тупому майнтейнеру что хранить НАСТРОЙКИ нужно не в сервисе внутри файла /etc/init.d/autoconfig  а в /etc/conf.d/autoconfig !!!

 Тупых мейнтейнеров не бывает - это только юзеры бывают тупыми, поскольку не читают доков,  и не грех заглянуть в 

```
/etc/conf.d/autoconfig
```

нет такого файла в gentoo

 *amax wrote:*   

> и что без остальных фиксов - его autoconfig-tools - НИКОМУ НЕ НУЖЕН! ибо оно тривиально не будет работать...

 Мы уже готовы и мейнтернеров и девелоперов поучать, сами еще ни чему не научившись. не стоит гнать сюда нашу российскую хабальщину. Остальное даже и комментировать не хочется.

Удачи!

----------

## amax

Ктонить тоже так считает как автор предыдущего поста?  :Smile: 

P.S. в дефолте майнтейнер предлагает патчить /etc/init.d/autoconfig (содержимое сервиса) чтобы настроить дефолты, я же предлагаю в патче создать файл /etc/conf.d/autoconfig и использовать его (наверное это заметили те кто с этим разбирался)

----------

## amax

[quote="lend"] *amax wrote:*   

> Мы уже готовы и мейнтернеров и девелоперов поучать, сами еще ни чему не научившись. не стоит гнать сюда нашу российскую хабальщину. Остальное даже и комментировать не хочется.
> 
> Удачи!

 

ЭТО ВЫ , господин юзер так думаете, что МЫ ничему не научились, однако ВЫ господин юзер, крайне ЗАБЛУЖДАЕТЕСЬ на НАШ счёт  :Smile: )

Уверяю ВАС, господин ЮЗЕР, что нам ЕСТЬ чему поучать ХАЛЯВЩИКОВ являющихся , зачастую, майнтейнерами определённых пакетов. в нашем случае это livecd team.

Предлагаю, ВАМ, господин ЮЗЕР, прежде чем объединять ВАШУ и НАШУ квалификацию и приравнивать её к нулю - ПОДУМАТЬ.  :Smile:  что вы наверное ничего о нас не знаете, а выводы делаете.

Надеюсь вам и дальше не захочется комментировать. 

Удачи.

----------

## Apexman

гыг, вам бы историю создания дистра по(пере)читать - подобный сценарий привел в свое время к уходу Роббинса из Stampede Linux...

amax, оправь, как просил тебя мэйнтейнер, отдельные фиксы реальных багов отдельно для каждого пакета, а то, что вышло у тебя, обзови livecd-tools-ng и поддерживай в Unsupported Software - тама много хороших проектов живет  :Smile: 

----------

## amax

чёт я так злобно на них накинулся даже и не знаю  :Smile: ) наверное пересидел в irc на freenode #gentoo-dev

так и быть , распишу всё по отдельным багам  :Smile: 

----------

## Nelud

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> гыг, вам бы историю создания дистра по(пере)читать - подобный сценарий привел в свое время к уходу Роббинса из Stampede Linux...

 

Простите, а можно поподробнее с сылочкой?

----------

## Apexman

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/articles.xml

где, собсно, находим

Part 1, Birth of the Gentoo Linux distribution

Part 2, From Enoch to Gentoo, via minor setbacks and corporate run-ins

Part 3, The author strays from Linux and then returns

Вкратце - был Денни админом, поставил Debian, как ни странно, ему понравилось. Изучил он Bash и Python, и захотелось ему странного, Debian-де тормозной и весь какой-то неправильный, как ему показалось. Подвернулся ему (еще живой тогда) Stempede Linux. Решил он помочь девелоперам, сделать хороший менеджер пакетов. Девелоперы назвали его нехорошими словами и не стали слушать, только продолжали предлагать пешие прогулки лесом. Денни не растерялся, а начал делать LFS, аднавременна песать скрипты для автоматической скачки, настройки пад сопственные нужды, сборки и установки/удаления софта. Только это был еще Enoch. Потом были проблемы с лицензиями (ибо Денни, как истинный ricer, юзал все что угодно, только не gcc), баги в glibc (которые, как выяснилось, втихушку фиксили все дистромейкеры, но патчи свои никому не давали, редиски). В опщем, забил он на линух вообще и Enoch в частности, и поставил фряху (на которой, в отличие от имеющихся ядер линуха, отлично работала его свжекупленная, в те времена недешевая, но аццки популярная среди реальных пацаноф, двухголовая мать Abit, могущая работать с 2 Селеронами, что для ночных сборок иксов и ядер было реальным гудом, аццкай жестью практически). Посидел он на фри с пол-годика, надоела ему латентность бздевого движения, а тут как-раз и в линуховом ядре пофиксили злосчастный баг... Работа над Enoch now aka Gentoo вазабнавилась, уже немного в бздевом ключе (что даже хорошо, ибо идеи заимствованы хорошие, но латентность оставлена загнивающему буээсдэ), и не прекращается по сей день, несмотря на то, что Денни теперь разрабатывает типа-3D-интерфейсы для Висты  :Sad:  А жаль, афтар он хароший, мог бы еще песать и песать, и желательно поменьше на Питоне  :Smile:  Хотя, понять можно - он ушел на 40 килобаксоф в минус, просиживая сутками за скриптами...

----------

## lend

 *amax wrote:*   

> чёт я так злобно на них накинулся даже и не знаю ) наверное пересидел в irc на freenode #gentoo-dev
> 
> так и быть , распишу всё по отдельным багам 

 

Наверное так и есть, если хочешь и можешь помогать, помогай, а понос можно и на LORе выкладывать.

----------

## amax

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *amax wrote:*   чёт я так злобно на них накинулся даже и не знаю ) наверное пересидел в irc на freenode #gentoo-dev
> 
> так и быть , распишу всё по отдельным багам  
> 
> Наверное так и есть, если хочешь и можешь помогать, помогай, а понос можно и на LORе выкладывать.

 

На LOR не хожу и Вам не советую.

То-то девелоперы, подумав, закоммитили все фиксы  :Smile: )

О спасибо за разрешение помогать, милейщий, без Вашего разрешения ну мы прям ну никак не умееем.

----------

## Apexman

ЛОР жжот, Саныч форэва  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

Объясните теперь идиоту  :Smile:  (раньше было не нужно и не вникал, дженту-вэй) а проект catalyst -- загнулся? Или он совсем иного плана? Я просто чувствую, что вы владеете информацией и пнете в нужном направлении, а там уж разберемся...

Итак: livecd-tools(ng) и компания via Catalyst? (Или тулз -- часть каталиста?)

Боже, как я запутался!  :Smile: 

----------

## lend

 *amax wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*    *amax wrote:*   чёт я так злобно на них накинулся даже и не знаю ) наверное пересидел в irc на freenode #gentoo-dev
> 
> так и быть , распишу всё по отдельным багам  
> 
> Наверное так и есть, если хочешь и можешь помогать, помогай, а понос можно и на LORе выкладывать. 
> ...

 

Не юродствуй amax, и за граматикой следи "милейщий".

----------

## Azik

Это называется вспомнил, что куда-то писал. На время поста посмотрел хотя бы? Он уже десять раз успеть забыл (или забыть успел).

----------

## lend

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Объясните теперь идиоту  (раньше было не нужно и не вникал, дженту-вэй) а проект catalyst -- загнулся? Или он совсем иного плана? Я просто чувствую, что вы владеете информацией и пнете в нужном направлении, а там уж разберемся...
> 
> Итак: livecd-tools(ng) и компания via Catalyst? (Или тулз -- часть каталиста?)
> 
> Боже, как я запутался! 

 

Нет он не загнулся, все развивается постепенно. Если можешь читать английский, смотри  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-8.html и вообще это все хорошо описано в доках gentoo.

Удачи!

----------

## lend

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Это называется вспомнил, что куда-то писал. На время поста посмотрел хотя бы? Он уже десять раз успеть забыл (или забыть успел).

 Не переживай - он сибиряк - настырные они, он это увидит.

Edit: Похоже ты прав, пытался выйти на его ссылки в первом посте - ни одна не работает. Видно выгнали с работы за наглость.

----------

## _Sir_

 *lend wrote:*   

> Нет он не загнулся, все развивается постепенно. Если можешь читать английский, смотри  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-8.html и вообще это все хорошо описано в доках gentoo.
> 
> Удачи!

 

Э-м, спасибки, но ссылка бесформенная  :Smile:  что искать-то по ней? там просто список тем в форуме, ни каталиста ни ливсиди не увидел...

----------

## lend

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*   Нет он не загнулся, все развивается постепенно. Если можешь читать английский, смотри  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-8.html и вообще это все хорошо описано в доках gentoo.
> 
> Удачи! 
> 
> Э-м, спасибки, но ссылка бесформенная  что искать-то по ней? там просто список тем в форуме, ни каталиста ни ливсиди не увидел...

 Да согласен, ссылка на форум, Но вот это http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/faq.xml ссылка на фак и там есть ссылки на исходники, извини, поторопился.

----------

## rusxakep

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *amax wrote:*    *lend wrote:*    *amax wrote:*   чёт я так злобно на них накинулся даже и не знаю ) наверное пересидел в irc на freenode #gentoo-dev
> 
> так и быть , распишу всё по отдельным багам  
> 
> Наверное так и есть, если хочешь и можешь помогать, помогай, а понос можно и на LORе выкладывать. 
> ...

 

amax такой злобный всегда  :Smile:  Пользуясь моментом - передаю прЮвет!

грамматика, кстати, пишется с двумя м  :Smile: 

----------

## lend

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> amax такой злобный всегда  Пользуясь моментом - передаю прЮвет!
> 
> грамматика, кстати, пишется с двумя м 

 

Кому прЮвет? Мне или amax-у?

А за грамматику спасибо. Ну недотюкал одну м, бывает.

----------

